# Overwhelmed!



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

I am finally in a place to start after some pretty major setbacks which made me stay away from Fertility Friends for longer than planned! And now I'm in the right place, I just feel overwhelmed!!!

1. Everyone seems to know so much about this fertilty stuff, I go to different sections of this board and just am 100% lost as to what on earth they are talking about - immune issues that stop you getting pregnant? numbers of hormones? blast? Where on earth do you learn all this lingo? I just am totally lost, and feel like I know nothing. (You would never guess I had degrees would you?!)

2. I've been on the list waiting with Reprofit for 8 months now and so far nothing. I did have an email saying "there are no embryos" which scares me, do you think they mean at this time or none at all? I'm scared to ask to be honest!! I hear *such good things* about them and it feels right, can someone assure me that they will be able to help and it's just a matter of waiting? I am very very open to hair/eye colour as I'm a blondie from a very dark haired mother & blonde dad, most of my cousins are brown hair or red hair etc.

3. Is there anything I should be doing now while I wait for embryos? I mean, how do I find out about lining? how do I get on a cycle? Should I tell my GP what I plan to do? I have never tried to get pregnant or visited a fertility clinic so I am 100% new to this whole idea/setting etc.

4. Any book recommendations? As any oldies will remember I was adopting, so pretty much my whole support network are adopters, I just have no clue about any of this stuff. I did order one book but it was very US centric and fluffy and I didn't feel that I learned anything and seemed to have more questions!

5. Does anyone know what kinds of things Repofit will tell you when they match you? Will they want you to get certain tests done etc?

6. Also does anyone know any back-up clinics for donor embryo?

Sorry, just feeling like this will never happen because I'll forget to do something that is crucial and it won't work!!

On a positive note, looking quickly at the threads I am thrilled for the so many of you who are expecting or now mummies! What joy!  for everyone else!

A very very overwhelmed Bluebelle Star, who feels like she needs a mentor or two! lol

Thanks all, it was either vent or cry - it's an emotional time


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Bluebelle - I can only reassure you that when I started down this road, I knew very little and now as I approach ET (not the cute alien, rather Embryo Transfer) on Thursday I know SO much more, mostly from the ladies on FF.    It IS overwhelming at first, but you will get there.  

With regard to Reprofit, I would email them back and ask them the questions you have asked here, i.e. are their NO embryos?  When do they think there will be any?  I'm not sure they could answer, but they won't mind you asking.  The other ladies will soon be along I'm sure to tell you about what Reprofit tells you about the donors and other clinics that may offer donor embryos.

I bought a book by Marilyn Glenville called "Getting Pregnant Faster" to find out about nutrition and what I should and shouldn't eat.  Zita West is another good source and has books out.  

Don't panic!  It is a tough road, but you have come to exactly the right place.  The ladies on FF have helped me enormously, much more so than my everyday friends in  a lot of ways and not just the single ladies on FF, EVERYONE is lovely.

Hope you get more answers soon.  Take care   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Bluebelle  

It overwlems me too on some of the threads and I have a pretty good idea of what's going on    .

My advise would be to take it one step at a time. At this stage you don't need to know about immune issues etc etc unless you know they are relevant to you.

For my very first treatment I just assumed all was OK with my fertility and started from there. 

I had my son via Embryo Adoption at Reprofit. 

I would suggest that you 'e' mail Stefan direct at Reprofit and ask him

*How long the current waiting time is there for Embryos. It is less for donor embryos than a fresh cycle with donor eggs/sperm. I was told from him last week that its currently 5 months for DE and 10 months for a fresh go.

* What tests you should have done in preperation.

The information you get from Reprofit regarding donors is very limited. Height/weight/hair and eye colour - I think thats all.

It is worth keeping your 'e' mails to him quite short and to the point.

Pleases let me know if I can help with anything else

LL xxx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh ladies thank you SOOOOOOOOO much for your early replies, they have helped a lot!  

Lottie that's really interesting as I don't want fresh - I just wanted to use a embryo donation program (as in left over from someone else's cycle) and I've been waiting 8 months now (beginning of June to now). I've not had any direct contact with Stephan, but with Jana. Would you mind passing on Stephan's email? I am thrilled you heard 5 months because I was sitting here in absolute shock thinking the worst!!!!


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

p.s. LadyLottie, your son is absolutely adorable!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Aww thank you Bluebelle - he is a blooming cutie but I suppose I am a bit biased  

I shall PM you now


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome back Bluebell, nice to see you posting again    

Lots of luck ..... and ask all the questions you need to someone is bound to be able to help!

Good luck,
Jovi x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Bluebelle - I think you were told there are none available because as of right now, he has no donated embryos at all that aren't reserved for people already registered and on the list/having treatment now, whereas in the past he might have say 3 couples having donated embryos in March and some donated embryos going 'spare'. 

Would you consider a different clinic in Czech Republic. If you go over to the Czech republic board you will see that another clinic there - Gyncentrum Ostrava has no wait at all for donor embryos or fresh donor eggs and there are a few posters there that have done both Reprofit and Ostrava and say that Ostrava was wonderful. I understand that their success rates are a little higher than Reprofits too and the price a little less.

Claire xx


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks so much Jovi and FeistyBlue! 

I am feeling much better and more relaxed about it, I think my fears that I've been waiting 8 months and then being told nothing is now available, made me fear the worst case scenario! 

Feisty - thank you so much, I'll check them out too!


----------

